
Tim Berners-Lee on the huge sociotechnical design challenge - myinnerbanjo
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/tim-berners-lee-on-the-huge-sociotechnical-design-challenge/
======
anon4738383
Software is replacing human labor and destroying livelihoods while the
enablers rationalize it with the usual jingoist propaganda of "freeing up
labor" and "better jobs elsewhere," yeah right, just like trickle-down
economics. The ultimate conclusion will be software that writes itself as AI
grows to encompass the design of systems, no longer needing human coders as
the final raft of coders works themselves out of a job.

